# HUAWEI 1552 Stick is removed after 5s connection [SOLVED]

## ablepharus

Hello,

I have problems using my tchibo surf stick. 

I am trying to establish a connection with Networkmanager, and under some very special circumstances, this is working very well.

But usually the stick is removed like 5s after i am connected and then reloaded.

It works well if I start windows, setup a connection, reboot to my gentoo, and then connect without removing the stick. I can connect and disconnect, it's no problem till I remove the stick.  But if i just reboot without removing the stick, I can't establish a connection. After using the stick under windows i can reboot as often as I want, I just can't remove the stick or it won't work anymore.

If I deactivate usb_modeswitch, this the output of lsusb:

```

Bus 002 Device 107: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552 (HSPA modem)

```

This is the same with usb_modeswitch activated:

```

Bus 002 Device 109: ID 12d1:140c Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 

```

This is the output when I plug the Stick in

```

[11719.119031] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[11719.119308] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[11719.223620] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[11719.234612] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[11719.296520] usb 2-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[11719.372895] usb 2-1.1: default language 0x0409

[11719.373644] usb 2-1.1: udev 6, busnum 2, minor = 133

[11719.373647] usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1446

[11719.373651] usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[11719.373654] usb 2-1.1: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

[11719.373657] usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

[11719.373763] usb 2-1.1: usb_probe_device

[11719.373767] usb 2-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[11719.375645] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[11719.375708] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[11719.375715] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11719.375800] scsi536 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0

[11719.375958] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[11719.376003] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[11719.376009] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11719.376059] scsi537 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.1

[11719.376181] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[11719.922759] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0: disconnect by usbfs

[11719.923946] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 1

[11719.924037] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 2

[11719.924180] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 3

[11719.924324] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 4

[11719.924443] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 5

[11719.924563] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 6

[11719.924680] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 7

[11719.924811] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 8

[11719.924925] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 9

[11719.925032] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 10

[11719.925206] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 11

[11719.925321] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 12

[11719.925437] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 13

[11719.925562] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 14

[11719.925696] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 15

[11719.925811] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 16

[11719.925937] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 17

[11719.926058] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 18

[11719.926170] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 19

[11719.926290] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 20

[11719.926417] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 21

[11719.926541] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 22

[11719.926663] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 23

[11719.926789] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 24

[11719.926918] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 25

[11719.927038] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 26

[11719.927165] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 27

[11719.927275] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 28

[11719.927402] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 29

[11719.927524] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 30

[11719.927649] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/0 retry 31

[11719.927773] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: devpath 1.1 ep0out 3strikes

[11719.928023] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 1

[11719.928149] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 2

[11719.928273] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 3

[11719.928401] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 4

[11719.928522] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 5

[11719.928648] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 6

[11719.928774] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 7

[11719.928909] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 8

[11719.929028] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 9

[11719.929167] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 10

[11719.929291] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 11

[11719.929406] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 12

[11719.929538] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 13

[11719.929659] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[11719.929792] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[11719.929907] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[11719.930032] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

[11719.930163] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 18

[11719.930292] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 19

[11719.930407] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 20

[11719.930537] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 21

[11719.930664] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 22

[11719.930836] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 23

[11719.930931] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 24

[11719.931054] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 25

[11719.931178] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 26

[11719.931300] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 27

[11719.931427] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 28

[11719.931552] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 29

[11719.931699] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 30

[11719.931821] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 31

[11719.931926] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: devpath 1.1 ep0out 3strikes

[11720.140917] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[11720.141155] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[11720.141280] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, address 6

[11720.141285] usb 2-1.1: unregistering device

[11720.141289] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.0

[11720.141404] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.1

[11720.141831] usb 2-1.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[11720.245720] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

[11724.229073] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[11724.229296] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[11724.333238] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[11724.344203] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[11724.406104] usb 2-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

[11724.417049] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[11724.492644] usb 2-1.1: default language 0x0409

[11724.493392] usb 2-1.1: udev 7, busnum 2, minor = 134

[11724.493397] usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=140c

[11724.493402] usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[11724.493407] usb 2-1.1: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

[11724.493410] usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

[11724.493571] usb 2-1.1: usb_probe_device

[11724.493575] usb 2-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[11724.496271] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[11724.496360] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[11724.496369] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.496493] libusual 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[11724.496501] libusual 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.496515] usbserial_generic 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[11724.496519] usbserial_generic 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.496533] option 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[11724.496537] option 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.496546] option 2-1.1:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[11724.496583] usb 2-1.1: link qh2-0001/ffff88002035a600 start 0 [2/0 us]

[11724.496684] usb 2-1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

[11724.496739] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[11724.496775] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[11724.496779] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.496857] libusual 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[11724.496865] libusual 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.496877] usbserial_generic 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[11724.496880] usbserial_generic 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.496892] option 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[11724.496896] option 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.496904] option 2-1.1:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[11724.496936] usb 2-1.1: link qh2-0001/ffff88011ab50580 start 1 [2/0 us]

[11724.496997] usb 2-1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

[11724.497044] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.2 (config #1, interface 2)

[11724.497086] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[11724.497092] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.497159] libusual 2-1.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[11724.497162] libusual 2-1.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.497168] usbserial_generic 2-1.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[11724.497170] usbserial_generic 2-1.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.497176] option 2-1.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface

[11724.497178] option 2-1.1:1.2: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.497181] option 2-1.1:1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[11724.497245] usb 2-1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2

[11724.497279] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.3 (config #1, interface 3)

[11724.497314] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.3: usb_probe_interface

[11724.497318] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.497381] libusual 2-1.1:1.3: usb_probe_interface

[11724.497389] libusual 2-1.1:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.497400] usbserial_generic 2-1.1:1.3: usb_probe_interface

[11724.497404] usbserial_generic 2-1.1:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.497416] option 2-1.1:1.3: usb_probe_interface

[11724.497420] option 2-1.1:1.3: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.497428] option 2-1.1:1.3: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

[11724.497505] usb 2-1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB3

[11724.497537] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.4 (config #1, interface 4)

[11724.497571] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.4: usb_probe_interface

[11724.497575] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.4: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.497937] scsi542 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.4

[11724.498211] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.5 (config #1, interface 5)

[11724.498295] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.5: usb_probe_interface

[11724.498307] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.5: usb_probe_interface - got id

[11724.498793] scsi543 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.5

[11724.498970] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '007'

[11725.497602] scsi 542:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[11725.498944] scsi 543:0:0:0: Direct-Access     HUAWEI   SD Storage       2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[11725.499255] sd 543:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[11725.502744] sd 543:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[11725.504258] sr1: scsi-1 drive

[11725.504464] sr 542:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

[11725.504577] sr 542:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 5

```

There is no output while I try to connect. After The Connection breaks i get hundreds of this lines.

```

[11969.644543] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 14

[11969.644627] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 15

[11969.644751] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 16

[11969.644876] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected XactErr len 0/8 retry 17

```

and some lines saying:

```

[12497.971735] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: devpath 1.1 ep0out 3strikes

[12498.172876] option: option_instat_callback: error -71

[12498.172902] usb 2-1.1: unlink qh2-0001/ffff8800055e6000 start 1 [2/0 us]

[12498.172975] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh ffff8800055e6000 schedule

[12498.172981] usb 2-1.1: link qh2-0001/ffff8800055e6000 start 1 [2/0 us]

[12498.173844] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: devpath 1.1 ep1in 3strikes

[12498.173850] option: option_instat_callback: error -71

[12498.173872] usb 2-1.1: unlink qh2-0001/ffff88012561d680 start 0 [2/0 us]

[12498.173945] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh ffff88012561d680 schedule

[12498.173950] usb 2-1.1: link qh2-0001/ffff88012561d680 start 0 [2/0 us]

[  366.234792] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[  366.235156] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[  366.235275] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, address 8

[  366.235280] usb 2-1.1: unregistering device

[  366.235284] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.0

[  366.235398] usb 2-1.1: unlink qh2-0001/ffff88012fb06b00 start 0 [2/0 us]

[  366.235459] option: option_instat_callback: error -108

[  366.235462] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: shutdown urb ffff880121066180 ep1in-intr

[  366.235572] option1 ttyUSB0: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB0

[  366.235585] option 2-1.1:1.0: device disconnected

[  366.235606] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.1

[  366.235671] usb 2-1.1: unlink qh2-0001/ffff88012fb06c00 start 1 [2/0 us]

[  366.235731] option: option_instat_callback: error -108

[  366.235734] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: shutdown urb ffff8801210d9c00 ep3in-intr

[  366.235799] option1 ttyUSB1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB1

[  366.235820] option 2-1.1:1.1: device disconnected

[  366.235838] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.2

[  366.235928] option1 ttyUSB2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB2

[  366.235947] option 2-1.1:1.2: device disconnected

[  366.235964] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.3

[  366.236067] option1 ttyUSB3: GSM modem (1-port) converter now disconnected from ttyUSB3

[  366.236089] option 2-1.1:1.3: device disconnected

[  366.236109] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.4

[  366.240176] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.5

[  366.241877] netconsole: network logging stopped, interface ppp0 unregistered

[  366.243140] usb 2-1.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[  366.346668] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x101

[  366.357671] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[  366.419527] usb 2-1.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

[  366.430491] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[  366.506240] usb 2-1.1: default language 0x0409

[  366.506976] usb 2-1.1: udev 9, busnum 2, minor = 136

[  366.506981] usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=12d1, idProduct=1446

[  366.506986] usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  366.506991] usb 2-1.1: Product: HUAWEI Mobile

[  366.506994] usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology

[  366.507155] usb 2-1.1: usb_probe_device

[  366.507159] usb 2-1.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  366.508832] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  366.508897] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[  366.508904] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  366.508986] scsi26 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0

[  366.509121] usb 2-1.1: adding 2-1.1:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[  366.509166] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[  366.509173] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  366.509227] scsi27 : usb-storage 2-1.1:1.1

[  366.509348] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '009'

[  366.509374] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[  367.051169] usb-storage 2-1.1:1.0: disconnect by usbfs

and finally

[  561.942456] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002

[  561.942752] hub 2-1:1.0: port 1, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

[  561.942891] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, address 12

[  561.942894] usb 2-1.1: unregistering device

[  561.942896] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.0

[  561.942987] usb 2-1.1: unregistering interface 2-1.1:1.1

[  561.943161] usb 2-1.1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

[  562.046981] hub 2-1:1.0: debounce: port 1: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

```

I have no idea whats going on, but i hope that you can help me.

*SOLVED*

Deactivating pin check solves the problem.

----------

